# sabot slug sight in



## gino (May 14, 2008)

hi guys i have a question hope someone can help me out i went to sight in a new scope on my rem 1187 with winchester gold partion 3 inch todaay a little late due to illness as the shotgun season opens monday in my area i shot consisistent groups about 2 and a half inchs high at 50 yards ran out of daylight at the range im hunting in the bush and possiblible open field that is about a 150 yards wide would you think im good to go with that gun or should i try to get out to the range again any advice would be apprecited thanks guys


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think your slug should fall in close to bullseye at 100 yds. But you really should make damn sure before you attempt to kill a deer any further than what you know it will do.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

shotgun season opens Monday in my area?????????????????????


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I think shotgun season opens the first of December in Ohio. Are you hunting out of state?
Remington slugs have trajectory data on the box. Dont know about Wichesters check the manufactures website and see if they post their estimated trajectory. IMO the kill area for deer and your sight in would work out OK. If the left and right are spot on the 2 1/2 high at 50 yards should be good if you aim center mass in the kill area. 



gino said:


> hi guys i have a question hope someone can help me out i went to sight in a new scope on my rem 1187 with winchester gold partion 3 inch todaay a little late due to illness as the shotgun season opens monday in my area i shot consisistentre groups about 2 and a half inchs high at 50 yards ran out of daylight at the range im hunting in the bush and possiblible open field that is about a 150 yards wide would you think im good to go with that gun or should i try to get out to the range again any advice would be apprecited thanks guys


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

It appears he is Canadian. Your sight in should work, although its always better to have the confidence of knowing for sure.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my opinion aint worth much, but if you have a place that you can shoot at 100 yrds and get a chance to go shoot then by all means go shoot. if you don't have a place to shoot 100 yrds or you just cant get out and shoot then you will have to just take your chances and hope for a close shot. back when I hunted with a shotgun and sabots I usually sighted in my gun to hit about 2" high at 50 yrds. then I would shoot at 100 yrds just to make sure I was still in the kill zone. I would usually hit dead center to about 2" low at 100 yrds. so I think you are good out to 100 yrds with your gun hitting 2 1/2" high at 50 yrds. but I would have to shoot the gun at 150 yrds to know where its hitting at that range. once a slug starts dropping it drops like a rock.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I say shoot it again. I don't really like the "I guess" when it comes to shooting to kill. Not trying to put anyone down, but why chance wounding a deer if you have a chance to get back out and be positive where that slug is hitting.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Most slugs have drop chart on side of box for approximate drop at 50-100-150yds etc.My guess(I don't shoot sabots) is you'll be just a tad high still at 100.At 150,you'd be on or maybe an inch or two,possibly 3, low.Don't take that as gospel as I don't know the true ballistics,but I would say if your left/right is good and you hold about middle ways up the deer just behind shoulder,you most likely will be eating backstrap in the near future at 150yds.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

well guys thanks for all the input yes i am in canada about 45 minutes from buffalo right on lake ontario we have two shotgun seasons here a early november hunt and an early dec hunt as for the shooting i am going to spend more time at the range but not much needed to be changed im shooting 2 an a half inches high at fifty yards and monday morning a six point presented himself at roughly forty yards 1 shot kill right under his ear and tues morning two does were at about eighty yards took me awhile to get good aim as im in the bush /swamp and aimed at her vitails and 1 shot dropped her she went forty feet and dropped we still have tags in our group so im just hunting trophey now ive seen him a few times this week on our dive into the farm but not legal shooting time pitch black out and he hangs out not far from my stand so i hope i can get him thanks for all your ansewers guys good luck to you all


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

gino said:


> well guys thanks for all the input yes i am in canada about 45 minutes from buffalo right on lake ontario we have two shotgun seasons here a early november hunt and an early dec hunt as for the shooting i am going to spend more time at the range but not much needed to be changed im shooting 2 an a half inches high at fifty yards and monday morning a six point presented himself at roughly forty yards 1 shot kill right under his ear and tues morning two does were at about eighty yards took me awhile to get good aim as im in the bush /swamp and aimed at her vitails and 1 shot dropped her she went forty feet and dropped we still have tags in our group so im just hunting trophey now ive seen him a few times this week on our dive into the farm but not legal shooting time pitch black out and he hangs out not far from my stand so i hope i can get him thanks for all your ansewers guys good luck to you all


wow thats a mouthful  

you say you hit "right under his ear" im just wondering if this was your intended shot because it was a buck and not a very high percentage kill shot. glad to see the gun is shooting well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

gino said:


> monday morning a six point presented himself at roughly forty yards 1 shot kill right under his ear


Gino,

Congratulations on your deer but please don't think you will get a lot of admiration for your head shot. 

Poor shot selection anytime, especially from someone that came here asking where his slug will hit.

Again, congratulations on your deer harvests


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you haven't put rounds on paper at a given range then you should never think of trying a shot on game at that range. 

Sent using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on getting the deer. but with the gun hitting 2 1/2" high at 50 yrds I don't think a head shot would have been my first choice at 40 yrds. just to many things to go wrong on such a small target. but then a 40 yrd shot isn't really that far. just aim a couple of inches low should put you on target.

now I cant say you should never take a head shot because I took a 60 yrd shot at a big button buck one time. it was already in heavy brush and moving away. it stopped and I had a clear open shot at the back of the head. it was the only shot I had. I knew my left to right was dead on and I had sighted in about 2" high at 50 yrds. so I aimed just above the base of the skull and made a perfect hit. but out of the probably over 100 deer I have killed in my lifetime I have only tried 2 head shots. this one and another one that didn't go so good.

I shot for the center of the head just behind and below the eye but my shot was off by just a few inches. I ended up shooting the deers lower jaw off. and the deer went off to die a miserable death. I still feel sick when I think about it. if I had shot for the kill zone behind its front leg it would have still been a good hit. so now I don't like to take any head shots. but then that's just me.

again congrats on your deer and the best of luck on the rest of your hunt.
sherman


----------

